# Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati care?



## R89900 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello, I have recently got a cyriopagopus hati hati sling. I'm just finding it difficult to find care information about them. I understand that they are fairly new. He/she came with the name 'purple hati tarantula' I was just hoping to find someone that has successfully kept them before? Should I just look up general cyriopagopus care sheets? Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 20, 2017)

Cork slab vertically and lots of sub. Overflow regularly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## R89900 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, do you know a specific temp and humidity? Should I just over flow or spray too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 20, 2017)

Keep them like any other humid Asian arboreal.

Relatively deep moist sub, but leave room to climb. They're basically Cyriopagopus when young, as in they tunnel deep and never climb.

Don't chase humidity numbers. Just keep moist. And don't bother spraying to bump humidity. Just pour water in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 20, 2017)

I spray all my arboreals once a week.

In my experience they are seen more when given a decent mist. The usual suspects for this are Hati Hati, H. mac, Phormingos and Avics.

Of course I dont think it isnt necessary if a suitable water dish is provided.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 20, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I spray all my arboreals once a week.
> 
> In my experience they are seen more when given a decent mist. The usual suspects for this are Hati Hati, H. mac, Phormingos and Avics.
> 
> Of course I dont think it isnt necessary if a suitable water dish is provided.


Same here.. It's stimuli that they would normally encounter in nature. No reason not to provide it. 

I also notice that alot of my arboreals not only come out to play in the rain but they also use the droplets on the side as a drinking source.. It's a win, win..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 20, 2017)

14pokies said:


> I also notice that alot of my arboreals not only come out to play in the rain but they also use the droplets on the side as a drinking source.. It's a win, win..


I am the same. I see them in the day drinking the droplets out in the open. Maybe as they feel safer than going down to the dish. They can make a hasty retreat if need be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R89900 (Oct 20, 2017)

I might just go with a mix of both then! If only there were standard care sheets for all these different T's! Thanks everyone.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 20, 2017)

R89900 said:


> If only there were standard care sheets for all these different T's! Thanks everyone.


Why, they're all raised basically the same.  Every single Asian arboreal you raise will be just like this as a sling.  A care sheet for every species is not only a waste of time, but only serves to confuse new keepers...we see it all the time from new keepers relying on care sheets for their tarantulas.

Almost all slings need a degree of damp sub (baboons are the main exception).   No t needs specific temps *or* humidity numbers.....you will be better off if you start ignoring care sheets completely...they lead keepers down the wrong path....avoid them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## R89900 (Oct 20, 2017)

Yeah I understand, just want to do the best thing for my T's. This is my first old world t and there's a lot of conflicting info wherever I look. And there's not a lot of info out there for this specific species.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 20, 2017)

_Please_, ignore care sheets.  Cage set ups are pretty simple, there's only a few variables to adjust:

- substrate moisture
- substrate depth
- ventilation
- cage height/depth
- temps
- cage decorations

Substrate moisture, water bowls, and ventilation drive humidity.  Adjust accordingly.  Condensation is to be avoided.  Some like to dig, others don't.  Don't put hard objects (which includes water bowls) near sides that are high, falling spiders can be injured or killed.  Don't overdo cage size or height.  Cage decorations shouldn't be sharp or hazardous, and should give the cage a more natural look.  Misting/spraying can panic spiders, they've evolved to fear heavy rains that could wash them away. 

Hydration - For small slings, I use long fiber sphagnum and keep it moist.  Once they're 1/2", I give them small, shallow water bowls (plastic lids from 16 oz water bottles).  Disposable soufflé cups make ideal water bowls: juveniles get 1 oz, adults 3.25 oz; they can be purchased by the sleeve at restaurant supply stores.  Artsy fartsy water bowls look nice but should be scrubbed periodically to keep bacteria out. 

The cage is for them, not you.  They live there, you don't.  You have the rest of the house.  That square foot is their territory & their world, respect it.  Every time you open the lid, you're an intruder, & regardless of your intentions, you weren't invited.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Nov 2, 2022)

I know this is an old post but the last paragraph in your comment struck a chord. Truer words have never been said.


----------

